# pilote scan canon mp190



## dmax (3 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

je n arrive pas a scanner avec mon multifonction MP190 a partir d un nouveau macbook pro.
pas de probleme a a partir de l imac.

dans les pilotes installes d origines sur le macbook, il y a pas MP190. j ai prix MP150, et ca imprime, mais il ne voit pas le scan ("transfert d image" non plus)

sur le site canon, j ai downloader MPnavigator 2.0, mais...scan pas non plus, ca dit "le pilote de scanner pris en charge par ce logiciel n est pas installe"

mais je vois rien d autres a telecharger sur le site canon...

donc...je suis cale.

si quelqu un a une idee, merci d avance.


----------



## whereismymind (4 Août 2009)

Pourquoi ne pas prendre les Drivers de ton multifonction plutôt que ce logiciel ?

Télécharge les ici, je pense que ça devrait aller.


----------



## dmax (4 Août 2009)

whereismymind a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas prendre les Drivers de ton multifonction plutôt que ce logiciel ?
> 
> Télécharge les ici, je pense que ça devrait aller.



ca parassait etre la solution.
maintenant j ai bien le MP190 selectionne comme driver dans les preferences, mais...tjrs pas de scan
de tous les logiciels susceptibles de le trouver j ai tjrs le message "aucun appereil de transfert d image ne peut etre trouve"

Ca m enerve, car c est du scan que je besoin,  bien plus que de l imprimante qui elle marche sans souci


----------



## whereismymind (4 Août 2009)

C'est bien un Canon Pixma MP190 ?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2009)

dmax a dit:


> ca parassait etre la solution.
> maintenant j ai bien le MP190 selectionne comme driver dans les preferences, mais...tjrs pas de scan
> de tous les logiciels susceptibles de le trouver j ai tjrs le message "aucun appereil de transfert d image ne peut etre trouve"
> 
> Ca m enerve, car c est du scan que je besoin,  bien plus que de l imprimante qui elle marche sans souci



1  il n'y a aucunement besoin d'un pilote de numérisation pour soigner son expression écrite.

2  Virer le MP navigator version 2 et prendre la version 1.2
http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/products/0010639.asp

[ je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi Canon Europe propose le Navigator 2 pour des machines qu'il ne gère pas  ]

3  installer le MP Navigator ne dispense pas d'installer le pilote TWAIN (au contraire ça fonctionne mieux avec).
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...oadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=334&modelid=16981

Tu noteras au passage que Canon USA ne propose pas la version 2 du MP Navigator pour la Pixma 190.


----------



## dmax (4 Août 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 2  Virer le MP navigator version 2 et prendre la version 1.2
> http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/products/0010639.asp
> 
> 3  installer le MP Navigator ne dispense pas d'installer le pilote TWAIN (au contraire ça fonctionne mieux avec).
> .



merci!  ca marche!!

Pour mon expression ecrite, sorry, premierement j ai clairement pas ete des masses a l ecole, et en plus je suis en lithuanie, avec un clavier qwerty et switcher en francais sur le clavier qwerty n aide pas non plus a ecrire parfaitement.

par contre, je me debrouille et a  parler et a ecrire en 5 langues...et ca m est plus utile dans mon job qu n Francais parfait, donc...chacun son truc


----------

